# Lock-Jaw



## bassman2 (Jul 14, 2007)

Should this latest technique be legal for tournament fishing?

First a little back ground. I am in the medical field, making surgial implements and implants. Currently, we are working with a Japanese firm and Doctor on electrial dialators used in spinal surgery. They were at our company recently, at which time I found out the Doctor/Scientist in this bio-electrical field was an avid bass fisherman in Japan.

Using his expertise, the doctor has modified the drop-shot technique in a most unusal way; by using his knowledge of electrical stimulation to catch bass. He sent me e-mail videos and is going to send me a few rigs to try here in the states. It is truely amazing.

What he has done is converted the sinker portion of the drop-shot into a dual purpose.....sinker and battery. From that, a small wire lead is run up the line to the bait. The whole key to the success is the correct freqency of the electrical stimus, applied, when the fish bites the bait.

When a bass bites the bait and contact is made the electrical stimulus causes the bass' jaw to clamp firm on the bait and not release (open its mouth) the bait. Thus the reason he calls it "lock jaw".

The video he sent me shows the techniques unique capabilities. In the video he did not even set the hook, althought you can to help ensure the catch. But what I saw, is him playing the fish, with a very flexible rod, wearing the fish out, bringing it to the boat and netting it. The bass' mouth was shut tight on the bait.

At which time , he physically opened the bass' mouth and removed the bait.....What was amazing was the fact that the hook was not set or hooked in the mouth (flesh); but simply, the bass hung on to the bait tight enough to be landed.

I am excited , waiting for my rigs to come and try them out.

But my question is....should something like this be legal in tournament fishing?


----------



## lunker4141 (Apr 19, 2010)

I'm not to sure on the weird laws the state might have but I don't think the question of should it be allowed in tournaments is the only question. Is giving a fish electric charge even a legal method of catching fish. They regulate sizes of nets allowed for bait fish and number of hooks or rods for normal fish so I wouldn't be surprised that maybe this new method isn't legal. Not to mention the fact is your throwing a small battery in the water,and if lost from a snag or something could cause its own problems. If i were to walk up to the water with a park ranger standing there and chuck a small battery in the water I'm pretty sure he/she would nail me for littering. And finally, setting the hook is part of the skill needed to be the best angler......some people have it and some dont, why take that away and make it easier for guys who aren't good anglers.......good anglers. Just my two cents......not trying to kill your idea.....to each his own. I would feel better cashing a check knowing I beat guys fishing the same way I do......by finding the fish, finding the lure .....and setting the hook when they bite. The way its always been done.


----------



## buckzye11 (Jul 16, 2009)

hmmmm look at the date???


----------



## lunker4141 (Apr 19, 2010)

Hahahahaha nicely done sir. I didn't even notice the date today. Who's got two thumbs and feels like a dumbass?? This guy.


----------



## johnboy111711 (Apr 7, 2004)

hey, that rig got atleast one to bite!


----------



## bassman2 (Jul 14, 2007)

Yes, just having a little fun, but had hoped it would have gone a little longer to hear from some others on the issue.

I also wrote the story about "viagra" and tournament fishing that was quite amusing with many responses and thousands of views. I don't know if it can still be called up and read, but it was a hoot telling the story and carrying it on with all the anglers.


----------



## Nipididdee (Apr 19, 2004)

Can you put five onto the Alabama rig ...


----------



## bassman2 (Jul 14, 2007)

Nipididdee said:


> Can you put five onto the Alabama rig ...


Yes, I think that would be the way to go in Ohio! I mean, if the fish don't hook themselves, could you argue that you did not really catch them?

Seems that if the fish won't let go, even if you try to give'em all the time to "let go"......what's the problem?


----------



## lakeslouie (Jan 11, 2006)

bassman2 said:


> I also wrote the story about "viagra" and tournament fishing that was quite amusing with many responses and thousands of views. I don't know if it can still be called up and read, but it was a hoot telling the story and carrying it on with all the anglers.


Ya I got hooked on that deal. Felt really stupid too! Now I'm more cautious on here . . .


----------



## bassman2 (Jul 14, 2007)

lakeslouie said:


> Ya I got hooked on that deal. Felt really stupid too! Now I'm more cautious on here . . .


Nipididee questioned on the "Fish Enhancer" story that someone would experiment with viagra in the live well........

Hey, Nip, did you experiment with viagra in your live well or ban the use of viagra in your circuits? Just curious. There are some really big bass weighed in at your tournaments!


----------

